# Feeling very discouraged...



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey guys so I'm feeling pretty discouraged right now, so I'm looking for some advice/honest opinions. So Cash and I are loving agility, it is going pretty good-not perfect but good. I had hoped to start competing next year before Cash gets too old, but I was just told that my instructor is moving class to Thursday and I won't be able to attend as I work Thursday's, I found another trainer an hour away but it's $180.00 per 7 wks added to that the cost of gas to drive an hour both ways isn't in my budget. I live in a townhouse so space is pretty non existent to practice at home. And I'm worried without being able to practice that we won't be able to trail next year. Cash turned 5 this month, so is he going to be too old to start showing if we wait longer? 
I don't really know if anyone can give me advice but I'm just sad that my goal of showing in agility may not happen with Cash it's hard to explain but he's my heart dog and I want to do it with him. Thanks in advance for listening to me complain


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wish there was an obvious solution....but my bet is you will find a way to keep the team together....

SuperG


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

As long as Cash is fit and you can find a way to practice, I don't think 5 or 6 is too old to begin trialing!

Is is possible that you could rent the facility a few times per month or get a private lesson on the days/nights you are available once in a while? That way you could work on specific things that you may have trouble with!

Keep going and don't give up! Agility is too much fun for both dog and pet parent!

Moms


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Glad to hear it's not too late, I don't expect to be at high levels but I want to do something. I will ask the instructor, she let me use the indoor area to practice before an obedience show so maybe she will let us use it during the day on Wednesday. Is there anyway to look up course maps to practice or do I just make them up? She has a book that has different courses in it for class. Thanks again!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Remember...you can always run in the preferred class. 5 is not too old at all, but there are always other options.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Can you ask your boss to change your workday from Thursday to another day? Or even switch your shift with someone else at work?


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok, glad to hear it's not the end for us. If I can get the arena to practise in, does anyone have any tips for training more or less alone?


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

I can't change days because I train regular obedience classes at my work and do agility at a different facility with an instructor. And with all the classes going on, I'm not sure I can make the switch.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Cashous01 said:


> Glad to hear it's not too late, I don't expect to be at high levels but I want to do something. I will ask the instructor, she let me use the indoor area to practice before an obedience show so maybe she will let us use it during the day on Wednesday. Is there anyway to look up course maps to practice or do I just make them up? She has a book that has different courses in it for class. Thanks again!!


You are very welcome!

AKC Exercises: Browse Course Maps - Exercises

AKC Courses different levels: Browse Course Maps - AKC

USDAA: Browse Course Maps - USDAA

CPE: AgilityNerd Dog Agility Blog : Lisa Potts - CPE - For Your Canine Jul 2007

Have FUN!
Moms


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looked at the AKC different levels link and the courses look like fun! Thanks Moms!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

cashous01 said:


> looked at the akc different levels link and the courses look like fun! Thanks moms!!!


...  ...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg started agility at 5.5 years old and was retired from it at 8.25 years old. If not for some arthritis induced pinched nerves, I guarantee you she'd still be in it. Five years old is hardly too old to start. She did run in a early veterans class (4" lower).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

5 is NOT too old. Bretta was still running strong to get more MACH points and qualifiers at 24" when she was 9 yrs old. If you keep your dog fit and lean (and we all should ANYWAYS) then less then a minute on an agility course should be fine.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Our club has a shepherd starting IPO at seven years old. Of course she will be doing mostly obedience and tracking. Because her owner had been ill the first years of her life, it had been a quiet life. First thing we had to do was teach them how to play together, nice big outdoor games. So even if this dog never gets high scores, it is improving the quality of life for both the dog and her owner.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Just to add to the chorus, Pongu started training in agility when he was 4 1/2 and he'll probably be 5, or close to it, when we start trialing next year.

I don't anticipate it'll be a problem. He's my first dog, and it has actually been really nice to learn with a more mature dog who has a lot of experience working with me in other venues. We can learn together and we know each other. I don't have to worry about him getting frustrated and blasting off without me, the way some of my classmates' younger dogs occasionally do.


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the encouragement!! Talked to the trainer and they will be setting it up where we can practice at certain times! I will keep you all posted on how practice goes as I'm sure I'll be looking for advice!


----------

